# برنامج fluidsim من شركة festo المنافس الشرس لبرنامج automation studio



## احمد عامر (13 يونيو 2009)

برنامج سهل وصغير وخفيف وعملي وسريع التنصيب fluidsim في مواجهة برنامج ضخم ومعقد وكبير وصعب التنصيب automatio studio ........ ايهما يفوز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
افضل واسهل برنامج لرسم الدوائر الهيدروليكيه ودوائر النيوماتيك دوائر الكونترول بصوره عامه وسلسه مع كتاب داخل البرنامج لشرح البرنامج
رابط تحميل البرناج موجود في موقع 
http://fluid-power.blogspot.com/
ادخل خد الرابط حمل البرنامج وشوف اغرب برنامج في حياتك
ادعوا لاخوكم :85: احمد عامر


----------



## pepoo80 (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## kovo25 (29 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## nartop (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا لككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## khalid_a (16 يوليو 2010)

est ce que ce logiciel marche aussi sur Windows vista 
Can i use this program in vista system's  

Merci , thank you 
pour le crack sa marche ??????


----------



## dahousud (17 أغسطس 2011)

thank you for this link


----------



## ali_elsherbiny (18 أغسطس 2011)

من يريد العمل مع شركة كبرى بهذا البرنامج فى مصر يرسل cv على ali_kasbar&yahoo


----------



## chouchou34 (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## احمد عامر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوا للجميع الفائدة


----------



## mechanical mind (29 أغسطس 2013)

thank you a lot god bless you :77::77:


----------



## blue rose (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م/عمرو علاء (3 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عباس علوان (11 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

